# "Database Error"



## Max_Killjoy (May 2, 2016)

When clicking on any link to the General forum, I get the below error.  I can go to individual threads, and I can go to other forums, but I always get this error when going to that forum.  I was able to access that forum last night around midnight Eastern, first saw error at around 7:15am this morning.  

The link -- http://www.enworld.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?2-General-Tabletop-Gaming-Discussion 

The error:  








Database errorThe EN World: RPG News & Reviews database has encountered a problem.   		Please try the following: 		

Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
Open the www.enworld.org home page, then try to open another page.
Click the Back button to try another link.
  The www.enworld.org forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists.  
We apologise for any inconvenience. 


----------



## Obryn (May 2, 2016)

Ditto. Database Errors on General and on the EN Publishing forums. The 5e and 'older editions' forums work fine.


----------



## chaochou (May 2, 2016)

Same here. Been like it all day.


----------



## Jhaelen (May 3, 2016)

Yup, same problem here.


----------



## delericho (May 3, 2016)

Yep. It affects the "all discussion" board as well.


----------



## Morrus (May 3, 2016)

Still happening? It's all working perfectly for me. I don't suppose anybody's browser says what the problem actually is?


----------



## delericho (May 3, 2016)

Here's a screenshot. 'fraid it's probably not terribly useful.


----------



## Max_Killjoy (May 3, 2016)

Still happening as of the time of this post.


----------



## Obryn (May 3, 2016)

delericho said:


> Here's a screenshot. 'fraid it's probably not terribly useful.
> 
> View attachment 76591



I am getting exactly the same error message, but only on some of the forums. General Tabletop is the main one.

If it helps, I am on Chrome.


----------



## Max_Killjoy (May 3, 2016)

Obryn said:


> I am getting exactly the same error message, but only on some of the forums. General Tabletop is the main one.  If it helps, I am on Chrome.



  I'm also only getting it on some of the forums.  On Firefox, latest update.


----------



## Mallus (May 3, 2016)

Getting the same error on the General forum. But the links to the most current thread works fine. Weird.


----------



## Max_Killjoy (May 3, 2016)

Mallus said:


> Getting the same error on the General forum. But the links to the most current thread works fine. Weird.




Yeap -- I can go to any thread inside the general tabletop forum that I have a direct link to, but cannot go to the general tabletop list of threads.


----------



## Riley (May 3, 2016)

Ditto, at: http://www.enworld.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?500-All-Discussion


----------



## SolitonMan (May 3, 2016)

I did a little checking in Chrome with the dev tools (f12) and the load of the main page results in a 503 (service unavailable) error.  Is it possible that somehow the links to the problematic forums have been borked?  If so then it makes sense the database would find nothing when looking for the requested content.

The general request for a forum listing uses the address http://www.enworld.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?, with the forum following the "?".  I've tried using individual digits after the "?" starting with 1, but 2 (the general forum) fails, 3 works, 4-6 are invalid.  When using 1, 2 or 3 the URL resolves itself into the correct full path, but the database error still occurs for 2.


----------



## hejtmane (May 3, 2016)

I am getting this from chrome on HomeBrew

tested it on FireFox and IE11 same issue 

Tested other forms some I can get in others throw this database error

Ones with the error
General Tabletop Gaming
HomeBrew
EN Publishing

Trying to provide what data I can


----------



## Morrus (May 3, 2016)

We're looking into it, folks.


----------



## Orius (May 3, 2016)

Yup, I've been having problems connecting to Tabletop General too.  Got the database error on Chrome and IE.


----------



## Morrus (May 3, 2016)

It's OK. We know it affects most people.


----------



## Celebrim (May 3, 2016)

hejtmane said:


> I am getting this from chrome on HomeBrew
> 
> tested it on FireFox and IE11 same issue
> 
> ...




This for me as well.  Ironically, individual threads can still be accessed; it's just the forum that is down.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (May 4, 2016)

Tapatalk works to reach the forums in question, but get the error via IE.


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2016)

How is it now, guys? Hoping it's fixed but it's hard to tell as it never happened to me!


----------



## Max_Killjoy (May 4, 2016)

Morrus said:


> How is it now, guys? Hoping it's fixed but it's hard to tell as it never happened to me!




I'm now able to access the General Tabletop forum again, and not seeing it (the error) elsewhere.


----------



## MechaPilot (May 4, 2016)

The problem is, thus far, entirely resolved for me as well.


----------



## Blue (May 4, 2016)

I can get in where I couldn't before.  Will let you know if it pops up again but so far so good!


----------



## hejtmane (May 4, 2016)

Yes sir working great now


----------

